# Yvonne Catterfeld 1x



## Adler (30 Jan. 2007)

NA was iss denn das :3dsmile: 











Seit Yvonne Catterfeld 15 Jahre alt war, nahm sie Klavier-, Gitarren-, Gesangs- und Tanzunterricht. Nach dem Abitur am Albert-Schweitzer-Gymnasium Erfurt nahm sie sich ein Jahr Auszeit und studierte dann an der Musikhochschule Leipzig zwei Jahre Jazz- und Popularmusik. 1998 veröffentlichte sie sieben Songs unter dem Namen KIV, die jedoch keine weite Verbreitung fanden.

Nach dem Studium nahm sie am Gesangswettbewerb „Stimme 2000“ teil. Dabei nannte sie sich Vivianne, gab jedoch diesen Künstlernamen schnell wieder auf. Der Musikmanager Thomas Stein (bekannt u. a. als ehemaliges Jury-Mitglied bei „Deutschland sucht den Superstar“) entdeckte und vermarktete sie. 2001 erschien mit der All Saints-Coverversion „Bum“ ihre erste Single unter dem Namen Catterfeld, die jedoch noch nicht in die Charts kam. In den nächsten beiden Jahren erschienen noch drei weitere Singles, die ebenfalls nur unter ihrem Nachnamen veröffentlicht wurden und mit denen ihre Popularität langsam wuchs.

Ab Frühjahr 2002 spielte sie die Rolle der Julia Blum in der deutschen Seifenoper „Gute Zeiten – Schlechte Zeiten“. Diese Rolle verhalf ihr rasch zu größerer Popularität. Mit dem Titel „Für Dich“, produziert von Dieter Bohlen, Text von Lukas Hilbert, schaffte sie 2003 den musikalischen Durchbruch in Deutschland, als der Song von null auf Platz 1 in die deutschen Singlecharts einstieg. Ein Jahr später konnte sie diesen Erfolg mit „Du hast mein Herz gebrochen“ (produziert von Dieter Bohlen, Text von Eko Fresh) wiederholen. Außerdem sang sie 2003 beim Abschiedskonzert von Modern Talking und im Vorprogramm von Nena und Mariah Carey. Ihre erste Moderation war bei „Lucky Star“, Silbermond war dort zum ersten Mal im Fernsehen. Außerdem moderierte sie Musikshows wie „The Dome“ und „Deutschland sucht den Superstar“ (2003).

Am 17. Dezember 2004 hatte sie ihren letzten Drehtag bei „Gute Zeiten – Schlechte Zeiten“. Ihren Ausstieg bei der Serie begründete sie damit, dass ihr die Rolle nicht mehr viele Möglichkeiten böte, sich schauspielerisch auszuprobieren. Ihr Hauptanliegen danach war zunächst ein Fortschritt der Gesangskarriere – im Frühjahr 2005 erschien ihr drittes Album mit der erfolgreichen Singleauskopplung „Glaub an mich“. Einen Wiedereinstieg in die RTL-Serie schloss Yvonne Catterfeld bisher kategorisch aus.

Im Juni 2005 trennte sich Yvonne Catterfeld von ihrer Managerin Veronika Jarzombek, die sie seit des Beginn ihrer Karriere (2000, Gesangswettbewerb Stimme 2000) begleitet hatte. In den Medien wurden als Hauptgrund Differenzen zwischen der Managerin und Wayne Carpendale (dem Sohn von Howard Carpendale), mit dem Yvonne Catterfeld seit Sommer 2004 liiert ist, vermutet. Neuer Manager ist seitdem Jürgen Otterstein.

Ab dem 8. November 2005 spielte sie in der ARD-Telenovela „Sophie - Braut wider Willen“ die Hauptrolle der Sophie von Ahlen. Da die Marktanteile deutlich unter den Erwartungen des Senders blieben, wurde die Telenovela bereits nach nur 65 Folgen am 9. März 2006 wieder eingestellt. Die letzte Folge der Telenovela sollte ursprünglich erst im Juli 2006 ausgestrahlt werden.

Ab dem 8. November 2006 steht sie für die Hauptrolle, der jungen Marla (einer Angestellten eines Münchner Reisebüros), in dem RTL-Mystic-Thriller „Das Geheimnis des Königssees" vor der Kamera.

Am 20. Januar 2007 präsentierte sie in Wetten, dass..? ihren Song „Die Zeit ist reif“ .






*Diskographie:*

*Alben*

_Meine Welt_ (26. Mai 2003)
_Meine Welt_ - Special Edition (1. Dezember 2003)
_Farben meiner Welt_ (1. März 2004)
_Farben meiner Welt_ - Special Edition (18. Oktober 2004)
_Unterwegs_ (14. März 2005)
_Aura_ (20. Oktober 2006)
*Singles*

_Bum_ (28. Mai 2001)
_Komm zurück zu mir_ (26. November 2001)
_Niemand sonst_ (21. Oktober 2002)
_Gefühle_ (12. Februar 2003)
_Für dich_ (5. Mai 2003)
_Du hast mein Herz gebrochen_ (12. Januar 2004)
_Du bleibst immer noch du_ (1. Juni 2004)
_Sag mir, was meinst du_ (4. Oktober 2004)
_Glaub an mich_ (14. Februar 2005)
_Eine Welt ohne dich_ (23. Mai 2005)
_Where does the love go feat Eric Benet_ (17. März 2006)
_Erinner' mich dich zu vergessen_ (6. Oktober 2006)
_Die Zeit ist reif_ (26. Januar 2007)






*Filmographie:*

2001-2005 Gute Zeiten – Schlechte Zeiten 
2005 Sophie – Braut wider Willen 
2005 Hallo Robbie! 
2005 Tatort – Der Name der Orchidee 
2006 Das Geheimnis des Königssees 






*Auszeichnungen:*

2003 
Bambi in der Kategorie _Shooting-Star_
Goldene Stimmgabel in der Kategorie _Erfolgreichste Solistin Pop_
Goldener Wuschel von Brisant als _Shooting Star des Jahres_
2004 
Bären (BZ-Kulturpreis)
ECHO in der Kategorie _Künstlerin National Rock/Pop_
Bild Osgar
2006 
Jetix Kids Award in der Kategorie _Heißeste Sängerin_


----------



## katzenhaar (30 Jan. 2007)

Hochinteressant. Danke für das Foto!


----------



## inde1052 (31 Jan. 2007)

da kann ich mich Katzenhaar nur anschliessen sehr nett.Vielen Dank.Leider gibt es viel zu wenig von ihr


----------



## rroberto (31 Jan. 2007)

....bellissima....danke ....danke..


----------



## Diddi (1 Feb. 2007)

hihi was spitzt da hervor


----------



## waldi999 (2 Feb. 2007)

Yvonnsche zeigt, was sie hat. Bitte noch mehr.........!!!!!!!


----------



## a1b7 (2 Feb. 2007)

wirklich sehr interessant!


----------



## simon27 (3 Feb. 2007)

danke sehr, sehr netter ein- ähm anblick


----------



## neopjl (3 Feb. 2007)

Beautiful
Thanks for this


----------



## spiffy05 (3 Feb. 2007)

Jau, echt süß!! Wer würde da nicht gerne mal mehr von sehen!


----------



## Promi (5 Feb. 2007)

*Yvonne*

Süsse kleine hängende Früchte - DANKE!


----------



## pecred3 (5 Feb. 2007)

nicht schlecht
Danke Danke


----------



## G3GTSp (5 Feb. 2007)

Tolles Bild danke
:3dthumbup: :3dinlove:


----------



## ecki25 (11 Feb. 2007)

kennt man ja sonst gar nicht so von ihr


----------



## tomnu (14 Feb. 2007)

von der würde ich auch gerne mehr sehen


----------



## licka666 (15 Feb. 2007)

ja ja.da sieht man gerne mehr ^^
danke


----------



## gpo (15 Feb. 2007)

klein aber fein sind die


----------



## mark lutz (16 Feb. 2007)

die hat süsse brüste


----------



## rakle (19 Feb. 2007)

tolles Bild, kein Silikon, toller post, danke !


----------



## hajo (20 Feb. 2007)

danke, fürs bild und für die information.


----------



## zimtstern (27 Feb. 2007)

Sie ist hübsch und sympatisch.


----------



## Talentscout2002 (27 Feb. 2007)

super Danke für die große Mühe


----------



## Grifter (3 März 2007)

Wußte gar nicht das sie mal DSDS moderiert hatte?!... aber danke für die Infos


----------



## germany (3 Apr. 2007)

ivonne ist eine super frau hatt nur den falschen freund


----------



## gaze33 (3 Mai 2007)

Vielen Dank aber leider zu selten


----------



## mrwtrs (17 Mai 2007)

Schönes Bild, vielen Dank für die schöne Yvonne


----------



## chewie (27 Mai 2007)

extrem schöner poast

dankeschön


----------



## esteffan (27 Jan. 2008)

sehr schön danke


----------



## umutderboss (4 Dez. 2008)

danke süß die 2 beiden


----------



## frank63 (4 Dez. 2008)

wow, was für ein schöner einblick auf ihre brust. danke


----------



## hui buh (4 Dez. 2008)

*catterfeld*

verry good
grusillg gruß

hui buh


----------



## chewie (4 Dez. 2008)

interesanter beitrag, hab selber vieles davon nicht gewusst!
danke für die aufklärung!


----------



## sc1308 (4 Dez. 2008)

suuuuuuupiiiiii... ;-p , gerne mehr davon...!!!


----------



## romolus (28 Apr. 2009)

*nette einblicke*

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


Adler schrieb:


> NA was iss denn das :3dsmile:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## djwulf (28 Apr. 2009)

fast perfekte einsichten!


----------



## frosch9999 (28 Apr. 2009)

sehr schönes foto


----------



## Klimperkute (5 Mai 2009)

wirklich sehr interessant


----------



## tiboea (6 Mai 2009)

erotischer Einblick auf ihren "Natur"-Busen.


----------



## Mr.Blue (7 Mai 2009)

sehr schöner Ausblick


----------



## Aabraxxas (7 Mai 2009)

echt griffig die Möpse


----------



## spiffy05 (13 Mai 2009)

Immer wieder gerne gesehen! 
Vielen dank auch für die gesammelten infos...


----------



## NAFFTIE (24 Mai 2009)

danke toll :thumbup:


----------



## Ironsides2009 (18 Okt. 2009)

schöne Aussichten


----------



## angel1970 (16 Aug. 2010)

Danke für den geilen Einblick :drip:


----------



## maui2010 (16 Aug. 2010)

Auch von mir vielen Dank!


----------



## Punisher (15 Okt. 2010)

schöner Einblick


----------



## osiris56 (16 Okt. 2010)

Danke für das Bild. Sie ist die Schönste überhaupt.


----------



## sammm (7 Nov. 2010)

danke, fürs bild


----------



## honigschleck (24 Jan. 2011)

sehr legger:thumbup:


----------



## borntoeat (31 Jan. 2011)

Sehr cooles Bild!! Kannte ich noch nicht. Tausend Dank dafür!


----------



## Google2 (31 Jan. 2011)

schöön


----------



## Knobi1062 (4 Sep. 2011)

Schönes Bild. Das macht Lust auf mehr.


----------



## Megaboy333 (5 Sep. 2011)

man gerne mehr


----------



## begoodtonite (7 Sep. 2011)

diese frau ist einfach göttlich....


----------



## Nesgayfee (7 Sep. 2011)

nice


----------



## Toadie (8 Sep. 2011)

danke


----------



## sauga90 (8 Sep. 2011)

tolles bild...


----------



## Max100 (9 Sep. 2011)

Was für süsse Brüste


----------



## solosanny (9 Sep. 2011)

Sehr nettes Bild Danke:thumbup:


----------



## Spezi30 (9 Sep. 2011)

hab dir noch nen Stern mehr gegeben, das Bild haut mich zwar nicht soo um, aber schöne Infos hast du da zusammengestellt, das macht ja auch Arbeit. ,)


----------



## MartinBln (7 Nov. 2011)

danke


----------



## DAO (7 Nov. 2011)

Ich habe eine Schwäche für Ivonne - vor allem ihre Katzenaugen !!!


----------



## Luhuri (19 Nov. 2011)

was ne geile Frau!!!


----------



## sandra96 (15 Dez. 2011)

sehr schön!


----------



## BvBKing (7 Okt. 2012)

Vielen Dank  hübsche Frau ich finde man hat schon lange nix mehr von ihr gehört bzw. gesehen :-( schade eig. !!!


----------



## spieler61 (7 Okt. 2012)

sehr schön!!!!!


----------



## Afima (23 Dez. 2013)

traumfrau!


----------



## mr_red (29 Dez. 2013)

Hot 
thx


----------



## Didii (26 Feb. 2015)

gerne mehr davon


----------



## markw (1 März 2015)

wow läßt aber was sehen


----------



## mcde (7 März 2015)

Ein traum wird wahr danke!


----------

